# My kids all had Schwinns under the Christmas tree



## Pantmaker (Dec 25, 2014)

This was a lot of fun for me. My twins both got cool little 20" bikes and my daughter is convinced her bike was owned by a princess.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

very cool! your daughter is right, it was owned by someone's princess...
your white Christmas looks like our White Christmas!
I may have a few NOS Wald fender braces if you need them.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2014)

Holy Mary Mother of Jesus, you made it happen! Very


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 25, 2014)

That is the BEST photo!! I love it.. and love those little bikes!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 25, 2014)

The soul of the bicycle comes from the fact that there is someone close to you to ride it.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful family and great job on the bikes. This is the stuff memories are made of. Well done!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 25, 2014)

Great job,especially in the short time frame you had.gonna be some major memories ahead.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 26, 2014)

Great photo.


----------



## ZOOK (Dec 26, 2014)

How sweet..those schwinn bikes are standing tall! they are great and i understand about the tires on the one bike. hope you find some. Thank you for the photo.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 26, 2014)

So nice,Isnt playing Santa  the best thing ever? Bikes are sweet


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2014)

Pretty cool, I hope they take care of them  better than I took care of my bikes at that age.  Looks like you need to shorten that chain on the red bike.  No chain, no brakes!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and I hope this brings a little joy to all of you. We had a little shipping snafu on one set if tires so an nos pair of 80s bmx tires I had in the garage worked in a pinch. The loose chain was funny..I was turing wrenches on these little guys until the last second ...and a couple minutes before the kiddos came tearing out I draped the long chain on the burgundy bike as a place holder. First thing little Charley said was Dad this chain isnt safe! Also wrestled with both sets of fenders. The holes predrilled for the braces and the braces that they came with were wrong for the set up on the rear wheels.  I cut them down on the one bike and redrilled them to get them to fit. Ive got the factory rear rack for the burgundy bike I just wanted them to look the same for the unveiling. Anyway...blessings to all of you. May you find comfort and joy in the New Year...and really cool bicycles.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool!
The Starlet appears to be in great shape too. Hard to find them with a nice looking pink Rocket Ray that looks in good shape.
There is nothing better than cruising the streets with the whole family on vintage bikes. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## the tinker (Dec 27, 2014)

Years from now when your children have their own kids I know there will be a Christmas that they will all be together and one of them will say , "Remember that Christmas dad got us all those old bikes?"  hopefully one or all the bikes will still be around then.  this is what makes good memories; keeps families close, and teaches whats really important.      The best to you and your family!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 27, 2014)

The Starlet is really nice. I was lucky to find it. Rack needs some tweaking but light and horn in tank both work. Wheels are stunning and grips look brand new. I have the original front basket as well.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 5, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> This was a lot of fun for me. My twins both got cool little 20" bikes and my daughter is convinced her bike was owned by a princess.View attachment 187380
> 
> View attachment 187380





I love those 20-inch ballooners!


----------

